# Does your GTO replace/supplement a Camaro/Firebird



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I had a very sweet, minty mint loaded 93 Z28 M6, no Ts, no squeaks with a full SLP level II suspension, revalved bilsteins, chip, strut tower brace, MSD, etc. and all of 41k miles.

Drove 700 miles from NY to KY on a monday, and 700 back on a thursday. On sunday I stopped in at the Pontiac dealer after my chiropracter. On sunday afternoon I decided I was going to get a GTO.

Is your GTO a replacement for a F Body? If so, what year, the details, and any regrets? No regrets here. I am getting used to the truck like seating postion of the GTO compared to the Camaro.

Since I got the GTO I haven't touched the Porsche.


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

I wanted a GTO when they announced it. I had a 89 Turbo Trans Am but needed to get rid of that since I couldn't keep both. Sold it in March of last year and bought the goat in Sept.

There are some regrets as that was the car I always wanted. Got my name in a magazine with it. Was on display inside the Corvette Museum for the 35th F-Body show. Ran mid 11's all day long. And so on...

I think it was the right decision as I love the goat. Won't run as fast as the TTA, not planning it at least. Just going to enjoy it and play around.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Yep ! '02 SS Onyx Black Hardtop (1 of only 500), M6, SLP#1379, signed by Scott Settlemire (Fbodfather)

That was my daily driver. There's only a couple things I miss about it, but the GTO is in a higher class, better quality, all the way around. :cool


----------



## RiceEaterFordBeater (Feb 28, 2005)

the gto is a good replacement for my 99 trans am with about every slp mod made and a supercharger to top things off which was my daily driver and the only regret i have with the gto is the lights arent red at night and the drive is too refined for what could be a much more fun ride. But overall i am happy with the goat


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll be getting an '05 GTO by June (maybe before). It only replaces my daily driver now and will become my daily driver. I do have an '87 Z28 with engine mods and a turbo hood. The Camaro stays in the garage and comes out to play only when the sun's shining. I plan on keeping that car as long as I live and will definitely have the GTO for quite a time as well. Will be awesome to own and drive my favorite cars ALL the time! arty:


----------



## skulltatt (Jan 7, 2005)

My GTO replaced a 2002 Z28. Only regret is getting the A4 instead of a MN6.


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

I came from a Z28 in a long, roundabout way. I originally had a 2001 Z28 convertible with the M6. Traded the vert for a new 2002 MY Vette coupe with M6. After several Vetttes I went to a 2003 Silverado SS and then a couple more vehicles in between before ending up with a 1998 Z28 coupe with T-tops and an A4. Sold the '98 and found an 800 mile '04 Torrid Red GTO with M6 on 3-18-05. The '98 Z28 got consistently good gas mileage with several runs in the 28 mpg area. Gotta love the LS1.


----------



## Formula White Hawk (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a 2002 Formula Firehawk that only comes out in good weather! My 04 GTO will be my daily driver.


----------



## DaddySS (Dec 20, 2004)

GTO is Daily driver

2000SS convertible is my fair weather joy ride.


----------



## TorridGoat (Oct 31, 2004)

The GTO replaced my '88 Trans Am GTA.


----------



## supsan (Mar 2, 2005)

Had a 95 Trans Am m6 with all options loved the car it was my daily driver put 150k on her a traded it for a 2004 vette convertable. Had the vette for a year and traded her in for the GTO. I like the GTO better then both. More comftable with one or four people on board not as flashy and much better build quality.


----------



## deezdad (Mar 22, 2005)

Rob said:


> I wanted a GTO when they announced it. I had a 89 Turbo Trans Am but needed to get rid of that since I couldn't keep both. Sold it in March of last year and bought the goat in Sept.
> 
> There are some regrets as that was the car I always wanted. Got my name in a magazine with it. Was on display inside the Corvette Museum for the 35th F-Body show. Ran mid 11's all day long. And so on...
> 
> I think it was the right decision as I love the goat. Won't run as fast as the TTA, not planning it at least. Just going to enjoy it and play around.


got an 87 turbo-t... dennis kirbans car... modified/restored, thinking of selling for 05 gto but very undecided. any thoughts? those tta cars are RARE


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

skulltatt said:


> Only regret is getting the A4 instead of a MN6.


 :agree Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

2005 GTO is my driver while the 1999 30th Anniversary TA is the show car.


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

deezdad said:


> got an 87 turbo-t... dennis kirbans car... modified/restored, thinking of selling for 05 gto but very undecided. any thoughts? those tta cars are RARE


Anything Kirban had is nice  The TTA's are fairly rare but don't command the money the Regals get for some reason. Check out turbobuick.com for a check of what to ask for. If I had garage space, I'd love to get another GN or T-Type/T


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

Traded in my 98 WS6. no regrets here. the TA was not my daily driver and nether is the Goat. I loved the WS6 but I did not get it new and it was an auto when I wanted an M6. The goat is far superior then my TA IMO but I will miss the Aggresive style of the TA..


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Ditched a 2001 WS6. No regrets at all.


----------



## DavidC (Mar 18, 2005)

Had a Sport Gold Metallic 1998 Transam 6 Speed. Lots of mods, exhaust, intake, headers ect. THough I miss it because I put so much work into it, I look forward to playing with my GTO. No regrets for getting the Automatic, I got tired of shifting. Almost 40 here.


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Ditched a 2001 WS6. No regrets at all.


Same here... Was dissapointed with the 2001 WS6... too many things went wrong with it. Especially the cluch linkage..!

GTO way to go..!


----------



## m8d2run (Feb 1, 2005)

i wanted a 02 SS but at the time I couldn't afford it, my wife traded in the 03 jetta and suprised me with a 05 gto and i just love this thing, fit and finish power, you name it its better than the SS's & WS6's i still have my 92 Z28 arty:


----------



## deezdad (Mar 22, 2005)

Rob said:


> Anything Kirban had is nice  The TTA's are fairly rare but don't command the money the Regals get for some reason. Check out turbobuick.com for a check of what to ask for. If I had garage space, I'd love to get another GN or T-Type/T


that was his personal blue turbo t that i have, the one he wrote a book about (test car #3) ... bought it with 167,000 miles on it for $13,500, you would think im nuts but this thing is mint!! original engine, balls galore... he gave me alot of documentation with it to prove it was his when i go to sell it (someday?) also i have all his write ups he did about the car in his news letters he used to send out in the mail... also the car is signed by molly the guy who designed the car for buick. his sone darryl did a repaint dark blue metallic that dennis says he gets 9 grand for from other customers... anyways a little torn deciding on selling it for a gto or not and if so a4 or m6? turbo-t is auto and i love driving it... most feedback says m6


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

My GTO replaced a '99 Firebird V6.

Had a 93 Firebird, and an 87 Camaro before those. First non-F-Body I've ever had.


----------



## jetix (Jan 24, 2005)

I had to sell my '88 GTA in '96, thanks X wife. Been without any driving excitement until 12-20-04 when I purchased my '04 Torrid M6 GTO.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

After graduating highschool in '96, I always wanted a T/A WS6 especially when the LS1 came out. Never had the money and insurance was always far out. Now that I'm married, have a house, and some money I finally can get a LS1 powered vehicle. I have driven a friends WS6 lately and really like the car but would not trade my GTO for it.


----------

